# Neues Slayer Album 'Repentless' 2015



## MetalFan (23 Mai 2015)

Wie die Band am 22. Mai 2015 mittels "Videobotschaft" (s.u.) bekannt gab, wird das neue Slayer Album 'Repentless' heißen 
und weltweit am Freitag, 11. September 2015 veröffentlicht! 



Es wird das erste Album der post-Hanneman und (mal wieder und wohl endgültig ) post-Lombardo Ära.
Ich bin gespannt was die Jungs Kerry King, Tom Araya, Garry Holt und Paul Bostaph abliefern werden! :rock:
Nachfolgend ein Eindruck von dem was da kommen wird/könnte...

Implode (2014)



When The Stillness Comes (2015)



Außerdem wird wohl auch dieses B-Side-Stück im neuen Gewand zu hören sein.

Atrocity Vendor (2009)



Hier kann man noch lesen was Kerry King bisher zum neuen Album gesagt hat:
Hear Slayer's Eerie New Crusher 'When the Stillness Comes' | Rolling Stone​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2015)

Hier ist der Titletrack 'Repentless' vom gleichnamigen Album! :rock:

Beim "Intro-/Refrain-Riff" klingt es für mich so als hätten sie sich von Metallica inspirieren lassen.

​


----------



## RipperJoe (30 Juni 2015)

Thrash bleibt thrash halt. Für mich ist es verdammt nahe an Kreator.


----------



## frontlinea (16 Okt. 2016)

Ich bleibe lieber bei ihren Alben aus den 80ern. :WOW:


----------

